# Latest thread summary next to subforum name says "(Contains no messages)"



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2019)

Any idea what causes this? When I view the list of subforums in the CC main index page, occasionally the status summary next to a subforum's name is simply "(Contains no messages)". I don't have any big problem with it, I'm just curious.

Regards & thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Aug 2019)

Hi Victor!
Not sure about this, will ask the Mods team for you


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2019)

It's something to do with either ignored members or ignored threads. I get it too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Aug 2019)

As above. 
If you remove ignored it doesn't happen.


----------

